# App didn't disclose phone numbers of riders



## SurfCityDriver (Aug 20, 2015)

Took my first two riders last night, two separate trips. In each case I couldn't find a way to contact them on the app, to tell them I couldn't see their house number. Anyone know why that might be? Thanks


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Just call or text your Uber number 


(but there should be a contact button on the app, but telling us if you have iPhone or Android will give you the best answer, either way calling your number works, sure hope you know your own number...)


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

Be aware that many Uber drivers will unintentionally pin drop one to two block away from their actual physical location unless they manually entered their pickup address into the Uber app. Many times, I have driven to a pickup point, wait a few minutes before I realized the pax pin dropped the wrong location. I call them for the correct location. I do not cancel the ride because never know if the ride is a long ride to Oakland or San Francisco Airports. Before you drive to the pickup point, if you notice that the pickup is next to the beach, in a lake (happened to me in Oakland), in the middle of a shopping mall, etc, contact the rider. If you can, pull over and call them (my preference for 2-way communication) or you can text them.

* Do NOT save and call the example phone number in the San Francisco as this phone number will only work for Uber drivers who work in the (650) area code.

http://www.sfuberpartners.com/contacting-the-riders--canceling-trips.html
Sometimes you may need to contact your rider during a trip if you are having trouble finding them. If you are using an Uber phone you will need to text or call the rider from your personal phone. If you are using the Uber Partner App on your personal phone, you will be able to click the number and call the rider directly from the screen shown above.

*This video explains best practices for contacting your rider and canceling the trip, if necessary. *


----------



## SurfCityDriver (Aug 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Just call or text your Uber number
> 
> (but there should be a contact button on the app, but telling us if you have iPhone or Android will give you the best answer, either way calling your number works, sure hope you know your own number...)


I have a Iphone. I didn't see any contact button. But in the video it shows to press the "Info" button, then call. Maybe that's what I missed.


----------



## SurfCityDriver (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, I still didn't see the contact or even the info button tonight when I went out. However, after working I checked my profile and I didn't have my phone number there. So I do have it there now and I expect that tomorrow I will be able to communicate with the riders if necessary. Or at least I hope so.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Once you have accepted a ride request (*ping* in ride-share speak)
in the upper right corner of the Uber app you'll see a clipboard-ish/note/memo type icon.
Tap on that and you'll have a button to CONTACT RIDER.
From there you can either TXT or CALL the rider.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Just call or text your Uber number





Michael - Cleveland said:


> In the upper right corner of the Uber app you'll see a clipboard-ish/note/memo type icon.
> Tap on that and you'll have a button to CONTACT RIDER.
> From there you can either TXT or CALL the rider.


Suggestion: Once you have called the number, store it in your phone and label it: *Uber Rider*..
It should stay the same number and connect you to your most recent rider.
You will never see their actual number, nor will they see yours - a good thing.

If it fails to connect you, follow the steps to Contact Rider from the app again and see if it dials a different number.
Have never seen the number change over the past year for the one we use in Dallas, however anything is possible. #amirite


----------

